# Work visa rejected - abu dhabi



## karthi_89 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi all,

I have been hired by a company in Abu Dhabi for the position of software engineer. They communicated that my security check has passed and they have applied for visa. But what happened was the visa got rejected twice saying the scanned copy of passport was not clear (but indeed it was clear) .Has anyone faced this earlier .Please help, am devastated as i have been waiting for nearly 1 month to get this process completed. 

Thanks


----------



## karthi_89 (Dec 16, 2015)

thank you for replying. My passport (Indian) is an machine readable one which was issued only 4 months before . Any idea what image resolution might work out? Visa has been applied again now. Not sure if the same problem may again come up . 

Thanks,
Karthik


----------

